# Marina Fees UP/Down/Remain the same?



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok... so it's been a busy winter for us...getting ready for the first grandchild and working quite a bit. And now we're looking forward to springtime on the Chesapeake. I was realistic enough to accept our marina slip fee would not go down-however, I was hoping it wouldn't increase this year. Wrong... it goes up $300 this year. We pay 6,000 - plus electric. Has anyone else dared to check their slip fees for the upcoming year?


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine's up a touch. Maybe $200 - CDN$2400 for the summer versus about CDN$2200. CDN$1200 for the winter, versus CDN$1100 this past winter. Summer includes pumpouts, water and 30amp service.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Mine stayed the same... but I've decided to move the boat to a mooring this season.


----------



## orient (Jul 5, 2004)

Up 5%. Also went up 5% last year.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Ours remained flat. But a 5% increase doesn't sound outrageous. On the other hand, your slip fee is pretty steep. What size boat and whereabouts? 

Edit: Never mind on the size, I see the 37' Dickerson in your signature. So you have a 40' slip for $6K+. Ouch. That must be Annapolis, I suppose. If you're willing to travel about 15 more minutes by car, you can do much better than that!


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

I just signed a new lease on a 30' for $2150 in Southern MD, Calvert County. At Flag Harbor Yacht Basin. It went up from last year, It was $1850 for the same slip in '08.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Ours is still the same as last year $2400 for a slip suitable for a 35-37' boat. 

Thats way down the Chesapeake in Deltaville, VA.


----------



## newpbs (Apr 21, 2008)

*Thanks for the post*

NauticalFishwife, thanks for the post. I'm feeling much better about the cost of sailing. My marina if nothing fancy, just the basics. I have a place to park. My berth is a drive-up. No additional charge for electric. The fees are about the same as last year, $1500 for the summer and last winter was $900.

Maybe this information will help to smooth thing over with my better half... maybe not.

I'm anxious to be back on the water.

Paul


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Same fees at my marina this year - $1802 for a slip for my 23' boat for April to November. No electric, but water included. When I first came to this marina 10 years ago, I think the slip fee (same slip) was about $1200.


----------



## junkmeister (Sep 20, 2007)

My fees stayed the same as last year and the year before. No electricity or water. I can drive right up to the slip and park in front of the boat. I have room for a deck with canopy and Johnny on the spot a short distance away. Located in Southern Ontario on Lake Erie. Just under $1,000.00 Cdn. for the summer. Larry.


----------



## serah (Jan 26, 2009)

Ugh. We're battling with this right now. We've secured moorage for the next six months at Reed Point in Port Moody (Metro Vancouver area) for $280/month (six month term, for a grand total of $1680.) I think it worked out to about 10.85/ft/month. Longer term was a bit cheaper. Short term added another $60 per month. Rates seemed pretty standard across the area. Moorage in the Fraser was a bit lower, closer to 8.50/ft and ridiculously higher in Coal Harbour.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

My slip, on Long Island, NY's North Fork/East End also has gone up about 5%, I pay $3300.00 for a 33 foot Freedom, includes electric/water, shower/head facilities and a place to park. This is a very small and simple Marina. BTW, I would find it helpful if you inlcude atleast your location and boat size when posting. Other details are nice to know also. It is nice to compare costs at differnent locations and what they offer., Rick


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

I paid $73 total for my mooring this summer (really). Up from $69 for last summer. I'm taking a second job to cover the increase.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You suck... mooring in my area are about $800-900.


lbdavis said:


> I paid $73 total for my mooring this summer (really). Up from $69 for last summer. I'm taking a second job to cover the increase.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

lbdavis said:


> I paid $73 total for my mooring this summer (really). Up from $69 for last summer. I'm taking a second job to cover the increase.


Sounds like a good deal until you consider the season in Maine only lasts 3 days.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been paying $225 for the past 2.5 years. Lots of slips have opened up in recent months.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

Unchanged at Point Roberts USA $2088.00 US per year for a 30' slip plus $35/yr for water & $60/yr environmental fee. Of course electricity is extra @$0.10/kwh. The only change in cost for me is the CDN exchange rate, current .80 cent dollar adds a bit to the overall cost. Perhaps by April the exchange will be more favourable.
They do provide good service though, free parking, washrooms, showers, pumpout, travel-lift, reastaurants, chandlery, and club facilities as well as a great location.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> Sounds like a good deal until you consider the season in Maine only lasts 3 days.


JRP,

That simply isn't true. I got 10 days in last year.  Of course: 1 day it snowed, 3 days were in fog, 2 days it rained and another day we were attacked by black flies.

But those 3 nice days... Man, they were nice!


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

Our town mooring permit is $100/year, but you need your own mooring and you have to have it pulled for the winter, inspected in the spring and then splashed, which cost $225 last year for a total cost of $325 assuming you don't need any repairs to the mooring.

I just made slip reservations for Nantucket over 4th of July and their tansient slip fees did not go up plus they are offering free Wifi this year (last year they charged for it). Of course their rates are probably already among the most expensive on the east coast at $5.50/ft


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

my slip fees are the same this year. 30ft sailboat $135/ft in wickford, ri. includes internet, bathroom/showers, pumpout. they said due to the economy, they would keep the slip fees the same but i think it's more because they can't fill the marina. i was in warwick, ri last year. same marina owners. they were about 30% empty all summer. if you bought a boat from them, they were giving away a slip for the summer.
i just saw them advertising slips at the wickford marina on craigslist.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Unchanged.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Ah, the Maine summer...much like Michigan's it is typically celebrated on the Fourth of July weekend. Sweet.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

No change in my slip fees over the past two years. There seems to be quite a waiting list to get a slip in my marina as well.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

wchevron said:


> my slip fees are the same this year. 30ft sailboat $135/ft in wickford, ri. includes internet, bathroom/showers, pumpout. they said due to the economy, they would keep the slip fees the same but i think it's more because they can't fill the marina. i was in warwick, ri last year. same marina owners. they were about 30% empty all summer. if you bought a boat from them, they were giving away a slip for the summer.
> i just saw them advertising slips at the wickford marina on craigslist.


Seems the rates in RI are expensive compared to other areas. I paid $600/month in Wilmington, NC for my 47' boat, with elec, city has free wifi. Paid about 2400 for a mooring (with parking, launch) at a boatyard for half the season when I got to RI, would have been $3600 for the whole season. That's still cheaper than a slip would be at $135/ft, over 6000/season for us. Of course the kids might feel just a bit less trapped on the boat if we had a slip.

If anyone has a line on a "inexpensive" mooring or slip in RI, I'd appreciate it. We do need a place to park a car and, if it's a mooring, keep a dinghy .


----------



## bradentonbeachboy (Jun 16, 2008)

I was told it stay flat, I will soon see,for sure


----------



## goodwinds (Feb 16, 2009)

We are on the Chesapeake Bay, not in Annapolis, and our fee went up $500 for each of the past two years and another $400 this year. A total of $1400 in the past 3 years with no upgrades to the marina. Amazing!


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the great posts. The range of fees in interesting. I'm pleased to see that several of you posted no fee increase... which I think is quite considerate of the marina management. Our fees have gone up every year for the last 8! And last year there were several empty slips...so it will be interesting to see if that continues. Our lease is not up until September-so we have time to shop about.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ours stayed the same at $3200, electric, water, pumpouts, shower, pool included, for a 30' slip in Deale, MD, south of Annapolis. I wouldn't begrudge them a few more $ because it's a nice marina and I want them to stick around!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

54X 15 slip

Stayed the same at $39 per foot= $2106 + $2000 membership fee in the club = $4106. 

Slip is year round. We have a pool and restaurant also. New docks with finger piers which go out 30 ft. Well protected on Rock Creek (off the Patapsco). Payments are split into quarters also.

Maryland Yacht Club

Dave


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

WinterRiver said:


> Seems the rates in RI are expensive compared to other areas. I paid $600/month in Wilmington, NC for my 47' boat, with elec, city has free wifi. Paid about 2400 for a mooring (with parking, launch) at a boatyard for half the season when I got to RI, would have been $3600 for the whole season. That's still cheaper than a slip would be at $135/ft, over 6000/season for us. Of course the kids might feel just a bit less trapped on the boat if we had a slip.
> 
> If anyone has a line on a "inexpensive" mooring or slip in RI, I'd appreciate it. We do need a place to park a car and, if it's a mooring, keep a dinghy .


i don't think there is such a thing as an "inexpensive " mooring/slip in RI. the closer you get to newport/the atlantic, the more the price goes up. if you head farther up into narragansett bay, the rates drop but it takes you forever to get out of the bay.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Mines the same still @ 1585.00/month year round


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

wchevron said:


> i don't think there is such a thing as an "inexpensive " mooring/slip in RI. the closer you get to newport/the atlantic, the more the price goes up. if you head farther up into narragansett bay, the rates drop but it takes you forever to get out of the bay.


It's always worth a try, right?


----------



## 1970Columbia34 (Aug 24, 2006)

Our fees went up 5%, total for a 34' boat summer slip including power, water, and clubhouse is $1050. winter rates stayed the same about $1400 for inside cold storage, includes haulout and steping of the mast and putting it back in.


----------



## MorganPaul (Sep 16, 2008)

Prices are up only a small amount.


----------



## MorganPaul (Sep 16, 2008)

Long Island NY.


----------



## northptsailor (Jul 7, 2005)

My bill for a forty foot slip will not change this year. I will pay $6320 for the season. I have heard that there are many slips available, so we will see what they do to fill the vacancy's without alienating the existing renters.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

i wonder if marylands lease/rent law includes slips. the law says they can not raise rent for a house/apt etc more than 5% a year. i also wonder if other states have the same rule


----------



## MSter (Apr 1, 2008)

I have been at my marina since July '08 and it has remained the same at $368per month for a 30' minimum boat. This total includes water & electric. It seems reasonable per month until I see my tiki bar tab on top of that! Of course, there is no such thing as cheap commercial slips with good access to water in FL.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Mines the same still @ 1585.00/month year round


Man, what kind of amenities do you get for $1,585 a month?  Hauled and cleaned weekly? Daily waxing? Cooler kept stocked with beer? What am I talking about--champaigne?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Stayed the same as last year...but if you paid last fall when paying winter storage, you got a 15% discount on both.


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

If anyone else posts, please say length of boat and your location. We pay in full for the year-so it would be nice if we did get a discount for that! We don't have a pool... one old coin operated washing machine and dryer, but a nice bath house. The reason we stay: the yard personel are great-they know how to haul a boat and take care of the docks and look after the boats in the marina. The owner is almost always there...a hands on owner. I can dingy to Eastport and have a beer at Davis Pub. And it's less than 1 nautical mile to the bay for nice sailing. *And* we are located in a well protected creek. So maybe we will pay the 5% increase putting us at 6,500 a year for the slip.


----------



## Rodz47 (Apr 2, 2006)

My went up 10% ...... 80+ per ft. per year including fall haul out, pumpout, hydro. Can't find anything less expensive in this area.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

arf145 said:


> Man, what kind of amenities do you get for $1,585 a month?  Hauled and cleaned weekly? Daily waxing? Cooler kept stocked with beer? What am I talking about--champaigne?


I don't have any amenities, I pay for elec. but not water, our restroom and showers were torn down over a year ago and the new facilities are about 4 - 5 months from completion, the laundromat is a over priced coin op 3 blocks away, but, I have yards, eateries & chandleries within a few blocks, I have a 50' slip for our 37 footer ( 42 OA ) because we plan on going 52' soon.

The marina is very nice, closest to open waters and we have nothing behind us so we have a nice veiw of shelter basin and a quiet little anchorage and we have some of the best year round sailing there is (IMO)

To us it's worth every dime.

PS: for So Ca. that's not a bad fee

Also, 350 of that is LA fee


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

We went up 5% this year and last $ 3050 CDN. 33ft. on Georgian Bay ( Lake Huron), launch, haul-out, pumpouts , winter storage, hydro, water, pool, washrm / showers, full service.

We are 100% full this year and last, with waiting list.


----------



## Danjcon (Oct 23, 2007)

Although the price stayed the same, we have a 31 foot on on outer slip - very easy to get in and out, which for us, being our first year owning a sailboat was great. The marina is also in a sheltered creek, very clean facilities - (which my wife loves). The annual fee is $3900. I think the slip can fit a much larger boat, not sure whether it is 35 or 40. For my boat that works out to $125/ft. The slip is off of Rock Creek in Pasadena, MD.


----------



## 81Hunter (Mar 3, 2009)

OUCH!

How much?? 

It'd be cheaper to buy a waterfront property with a slip at that rate.

Luckily down Southern Chesapeake it's a bit cheaper (we pay ~$1600/yr) and so far haven't been hiked.

My heart goes out to you. I hope it's a reallly good marina.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea why some mooring areas require the mooring to be pulled in the winter? i can see having it inspected, but pulling it and restting it just seems like a good way to make sure "my nephew with the mooring service makes a buck too" with no other purpose. If anything...it just ensures the mooring isn't fully set at the start of the next season.

??


----------



## 81Hunter (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm sure its to make sure that nothing gets damaged over the winter, but that would depend on location I guess because more damage could be done out of the water if it's really bad.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*NYC area and you pay for it*

We are in Jersey City right across the Hudson from lower Manhattan so it is a very nice area although the river is pretty crowded with ferries, tugs, etc (and the occasional airplane  ) for sailing. Our dockage did not go up this year. We pay $9500/yr plus electricity and get a quick haul and wash included in that. My main complaint, other than the price, is that the docks are very tight. I have a 105' power boat that never moves broadside behind me about 60' away (boat is 45' and does not handle well at all in close quarters). About 18 months until we head south so I can live with it.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Danjcon,

Where are you located on Rock Creek. We are at Maryland Yacht Club Boat is wintering on blocks at Oak Harbor with the other Tartan37chef.

Dave


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

We are on the Chesapeake at Herrington South, 20 miles south of Annapolis. Slip went up $100 this year to $5300 for a 40' slip + electric. 

The marina is like a country club with Olympic pool, restaurant & bars, health club, dingy storage, tennis courts, laundry, clean new showers, WiFi, security, etc... 

At Herrington North where we haul for winter, they have all the above plus a West Marine on site.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Our price has stayed the same for the past 3 years. Pasadena, MD


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

lbdavis said:


> I paid $73 total for my mooring this summer (really). Up from $69 for last summer. I'm taking a second job to cover the increase.


Yes, but summer there is, what, July 23rd? ;-)


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Danjcon said:


> Although the price stayed the same, we have a 31 foot on on outer slip - very easy to get in and out, which for us, being our first year owning a sailboat was great. The marina is also in a sheltered creek, very clean facilities - (which my wife loves). The annual fee is $3900. I think the slip can fit a much larger boat, not sure whether it is 35 or 40. For my boat that works out to $125/ft. The slip is off of Rock Creek in Pasadena, MD.


Dan,

You are in...White Rocks, or Bar Harbor, or Fairwinds, or Oak Harbor? We must be neighbors


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Went down, but....*

I went with another mooring service company that also owns the launch service that we use for a slight launch fee discount. Because of this, I saved $ $200 from last year

Here is the grand total:

Mooring Service: $200
Launch to Mooring: $500
Mooring Permit: $135
Parking: Free
TOTAL: $835

Launch runs from May 1 to October 30 ish. (6 months)

Boat Length: 33 ft
Location: Salem Harbor; Marblehead, MA


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

CaptKermie said:


> Unchanged at Point Roberts USA $2088.00 US per year for a 30' slip plus $35/yr for water & $60/yr environmental fee. Of course electricity is extra @$0.10/kwh. The only change in cost for me is the CDN exchange rate, current .80 cent dollar adds a bit to the overall cost. Perhaps by April the exchange will be more favourable.
> They do provide good service though, free parking, washrooms, showers, pumpout, travel-lift, reastaurants, chandlery, and club facilities as well as a great location.


To clarify: the travel-lift, restaurants, and chandlery are not free 

I'm also in a 30' slip at PR. Just got on this annual plan for the upcoming season. My understanding is that the water fee is a new thing. On the other hand they now claim to accept Canadian cash and checks at a more favorable-to-me rate than the banks (haven't tried this out yet).


----------



## BristolJonny (May 8, 2009)

I paid $275 this year for a mooring on a 27 foot boat, from what I understand it went up about $50 this year. Its my first non-trailerable boat, so I'm not exactly sure about previous years...


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

*Marina fees up about 2 pct*

My marina fees went up from $6100 to $6300 for a 46-ft boat at Herringtin Harbour South. One of the nicest marina's on the Chesapeake and very well located. With a decent wind we can go anywhere in the bay we want to go in 6-10 hours. 
The increase doesn't bother me since they really work to keep the marina looking like a show place. Anyway, the amenities at the marina are what keeps my wife 150% behind us having a boat


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's a plug for the beauty of capitalism. My marina recently changed hands and the new management decided to raise the slip fees. The cheaper dock was $100/mo. and the more expensive was $125. There was no dry storage available for keeping boats on a trailer. I decided to move to a different marina where they charge $40/mo. Many of those whose boats were in slips moved to the competitor to save money. Result: Many empty slips = lost revenue.

Management then decided to keep the slip fees as they were, and they added dry storage at $30/mo. I got to keep my boat there (a better site) and save money at the same time. Yessss!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I pay $2040 for a 40" boat in Middle River. Includes all except haulout.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

My previous marina (40'+ slip, 15' wide) in Annapolis went from a bit under 7500 to a bit over 8000.

I will say that Chesapeake Harbour Marina is an outstanding place to keep your boat. The cleanest bath houses anywhere I have ever seen, electricity built in, free pump-out if you go to the dock and a mobile service for a small fee. The staff are outstanding and maintenance is top notch. I just wasn't ready to pay quite that much.

Found a place on Back Creek for under 4k, electricity included (only one 30A though) and no amenities without additional fees.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh yea, fees.
I called St. Augustine marinas and here is what I found.

Municipal Marina- $170 month Dinghy dock, or $10 a day.
Slip- Monthly $19.00ft live aboard extra for elect.
Oyster creek- $16 a ft. elect extra.
Although I've seen cheaper offers on craigslist ($8ft liveaboard)


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow ! $6000/year for a slip. I feel very fortunate. I keep my 40 ft boat on a dock in front of my house in Atlantic Canada. No slip fees. I live on a well protected creek in the country.











NauticalFishwife said:


> Ok... so it's been a busy winter for us...getting ready for the first grandchild and working quite a bit. And now we're looking forward to springtime on the Chesapeake. I was realistic enough to accept our marina slip fee would not go down-however, I was hoping it wouldn't increase this year. Wrong... it goes up $300 this year. We pay 6,000 - plus electric. Has anyone else dared to check their slip fees for the upcoming year?


----------

